# How many amps for garage shop subpanel



## Jeff Reed (Oct 17, 2020)

I'm starting my woodworking hobby and using my detached garage as my shop. Previous owner had the garage wired for 15amps of a breaker in my basement with the wire to the garage buried...which was fine because they only used it to hold cars and storage. All they needed were lights and garage door. I've put in a tool bench and wired up some extra lights and outlet on the bench.

I think I'll need 50 to 60 amp service to give me room to grow. I'm finishing up my first router cabinet. I have a 6" planer I picked up this winter, miter saw, table saw. I'll be using a shop vac for dust collection till I figure out how big I need to go for dust collection (shop vac may be fine). I will be adding a ceiling hung air cleaner/filter. I may make it myself or buy a cheap one. Eventually I'd like to add a small lathe...oh and I use a small air compressor for a nailer.

Also I work in hvac so conditioning the garage with used equipment would practically free and easy. Not very high on my priority list, but something to plan for while adding an electric panel.

To run the wire I'll either come off main panel in my basement with a subpanel in the garage. Or pay an electrician to land the wires on my main service panel, but do all the other wiring myself.

I'd never be running more than one power tool, dust collector/shop vac and air cleaner at one time. HVAC in the garage would get to temp and be turned off. I'll be using LED lights so amps on lighting are small. Until I have the garage conditioned I'd be using a converted furnace blower as a fan.

Seems to me that I could get by with 40-50amp, though I haven't looked at the draw on each motor. Am I correct in doing it for 60amp and room for growth?


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Put a 95 amp severe in my garage. I originally had 40 amp. Waste of time for my shop...


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I've got two 100 amp subpanels in my two separate shops. One is fed from the other. Between the two, they power a 5 hp Quincy compressor 220v, 3hp table saw 220v, Bendpak automotive lift 220v, large ting welder 220v, and all my 110 volt equipment, wood lathe, dust collector, jointer, planer, etc. never had a problem. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## CharleyL (Jan 13, 2019)

Mine is 95 amp 120/240 volt. It isn't much more expensive than running a 60 amps installation. I used a 100 amp panel and type UF 3 conductor plus wrapped ground cable and buried it between the house and shop. It's in the crawl space under the full length of the house to the house main panel. 

Charley


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Do yourself a favour and visit our sister site and get some advice from actual electricians that know the code and will advise accordingly. And get a quote from a licensed electrician so you know where you stand.








Electrical


DIY Code compliant electrical installations, issues and troubleshooting suggestions/advice




www.diychatroom.com


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

A lot of room in the box for expansion.


----------



## yomanbill (Jul 7, 2020)

I put 60 amp service in my 16x20 shop. The most I ever run at the same time is a window type 12k btu AC, dust collector, table saw, and lights. I've never tripped a breaker yet.


----------



## Bernie_72 (Aug 9, 2020)

I put a new panel in when I started my shop build to support a 100 amp circuit. For the last year I've been running it on 50 amps because that's all the cable would support running from my main breaker in the basement which is two levels lower and on the opposite side of the house. I will eventually run some buried cable along side the hosue to support 100 amps in the shop.

I'm surprised how well 50 amps is working for me right now. In the winter I always have my electric heater running which can pull 25 amps. Whenever I'm working I also have my dust collector on (capable of pulling 22 amps) and I have two tools (table saw & drum sander) that can pull 25 amps. With the heater, dust collector and one large 25 amp tool running along with my lights and stereo I haven't had a problem yet with only 50 amps.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I put in a 100 amp subpanel right next to our main panel. But I have a one-ton mini-split, 3hp bandsaw, 1hp jointer, 3hp tablesaw, 1.5ph air compressor, and CNC all running on 240v. My dust collector is the 2hp HF unit running on 120v and it's not uncommon to run that, the shop vac, and the CNC at the same time. Same with the tablesaw and jointer and dust collector at the same time. It's safe to say that when any of these tools is running then the dust collector is also running. And the mini-split runs 24/7/365 but it's a high SEER unit and doesn't pull as much current as my wife's hair dryer.

David


----------



## HoytC (Dec 30, 2019)

Rebelwork said:


> A lot of room in the box for expansion.
> ...











I can't quite picture this tool. Can you post a photo?


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Heater....I switched the tablesaw and heater..

As I added equipment things changed. It still needs to redo the abels.

I always cut the main unless I'm using the heater..


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Jeff Reed said:


> I'm starting my woodworking hobby and using my detached garage as my shop. Previous owner had the garage wired for 15amps of a breaker in my basement with the wire to the garage buried...which was fine because they only used it to hold cars and storage. All they needed were lights and garage door. I've put in a tool bench and wired up some extra lights and outlet on the bench.
> 
> I think I'll need 50 to 60 amp service to give me room to grow. I'm finishing up my first router cabinet. I have a 6" planer I picked up this winter, miter saw, table saw. I'll be using a shop vac for dust collection till I figure out how big I need to go for dust collection (shop vac may be fine). I will be adding a ceiling hung air cleaner/filter. I may make it myself or buy a cheap one. Eventually I'd like to add a small lathe...oh and I use a small air compressor for a nailer.
> 
> ...


50 amps should be more than enough unless you are maybe welding. I have a professional woodshop with industrial machinery and since I'm the only one using them I have only one machine running at a time plus an air compressor and I run it off a 50 amp breaker. When I weld I have to be sure the air compressor doesn't come on.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Steve Neul said:


> When I weld I have to be sure the air compressor doesn't come on.


That's the reason I put in a 100 amp service; I don't want to 'be careful' what's running to run something else. YMMV

David


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

difalkner said:


> That's the reason I put in a 100 amp service; I don't want to 'be careful' what's running to run something else. YMMV
> 
> David


In my case I have the air compressor outdoors right where I do welding so it's real easy to turn it off. If it wasn't 5hp it probably wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Helps to run through and think of what tools youll have running, add up their power draw, and decide an overage margin you want. 

For example, lets say your shop lights pull 5 amps total, those will always be on when youre in the shop. Air conditioner, ditto, lets ballpark 20 amps for that, so 25 amps so far. Dust collector will be running whenever another tool is, gets its own 20 amp circuit, brings us up to 45 amps. So, going with those ballpark of assumptions of things that will almost always be on at the same time, youll need at least 45 amps on a sub panel, so if you went with a 60 amp panel, youd only have 15 amps to play around with for other tools with no overhead margins, i.e youll probably trip the main breaker every 5 minutes. 

Rough example with even rougher numbers, but 40 or 50 amps doesnt give you much room to grow. Id go with an 80 amp panel myself, that much should be enough to allow for running a decent amount of stuff (lights, AC, dust collection, air compressor) while still letting you turn the table saw on without risk. Course, if you dont plan on having some of those things, like AC, you could get by with a smaller panel, but more power available is always handy. A 40 amp panel would be barely enough to run a 2hp dust collector (20 amps @120v) and an average table saw (1.5HP, 15 amps as 120v) at the same time, not an ideal situation, DAMHIK


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I have 2 shops and a garage all with 100 AMP sub panels. Go Big now so you never need to Go Back tomorrow and rewire. A 100 AMP Square D GO panel has over 20 slots, enough for any potential electrical needs. The panel is also relative cheap, all things considered. The supply wire size is critical, so get a professional's advice on what to use, and if it's aluminum, use the anti-corrsion grease on the wires and terminals.


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

I have a 50 amp panel in my 24’ x 36’ multi use pole building. Right now I am determining if I need to pull new cable to upgrade to a 100 amp panel. Put in what you might need in the future not what you need today.


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

Generally speaking - The capacity, in amperes, more or less reflects the total capacity of the panel. That said, what Steve mentioned above, sums it up rather well.



Steve Neul said:


> 50 amps should be more than enough unless you are maybe welding. I have a professional woodshop with industrial machinery and since I'm the only one using them I have only one machine running at a time plus an air compressor and I run it off a 50 amp breaker. When I weld I have to be sure the air compressor doesn't come on.


In a woodworking shop you will be running a machine, the dust collector and lights. When I set up my shop I planned for a 5 HP (Drool) UniSaw. (40 Amps at 230 volts) But for the lack of sale pricing from Delta at the time I had to settle (I know "settle" really irritates some of you, but setting up your shop is a once in a lifetime thing.) for 3HP UniSaw. The lights are about 5 Amps, the dust collector is on a 30 Amp circuit and the saw is on a 40 Amp circuit. The panel is on a 100 Amp breaker in the main panel. 

BTW - There is one exceptionally important thing about remote breaker panels. Do not connect ground (green) to neutral (white) in the remote panel. Do not use a separate ground rod for the remote panel. You MUST run a green wire from the remote panel to the main panel. If you don't use the ground in the remote from the main, your cable TV will pixelate. Time-Warner went through 4 whole house DVR, cable modems and WiFi before I figured it out. It is a very long story but you can not have ground loops or multiple paths to ground. I don't know why but when I worked on computer systems with analog inputs, chasing the ground loops was H***.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I bought a 3hp Unisaw on purpose. I'm not sure what the big deal is on a 5hp.

50 amps isn't enough...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

The title says:
*How many amps for garage shop subpanel?*
It's not a woodworking shop specifically. Other types work will be done there as well as woodworking. A large air compressor, a welder, a plasma cutter are all posibilities.
There's also an air conditioner possible. Plan ahead for all the possibilities so you don't need to go back and rewire. In the big picture, a bigger sub panel is slightly more expensive, larger wire is relatively cheap, time and labor is not.


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

Ah yes, Air Conditioner.
In the summer I use a fan to exchange the hot air in the garage with cool exterior air.
In the winter I use a fan to exchange the cold air in the garage with warm exterior air.


----------



## Rick Christopherson (Jun 27, 2016)

Jeff Reed said:


> Seems to me that I could get by with 40-50amp, though I haven't looked at the draw on each motor. Am I correct in doing it for 60amp and room for growth?


*Yup.*
A garage shop is physically limited on the size, so the only thing you have to worry about are the big-ticket items, and whether they might exist. Aside from the large specialty items (I'll get to those later), a typical garage workshop can operate on as small as a 30-amp subpanel. That would be sufficient to run your full-size dust collector, lighting, and whatever full-size power tool you happen to be using at the time.

So even if you added a monster true-5-hp compressor, your planned 40-50 amp (60 is more common though) panel would be sufficient, and with room to spare.

The only reason why you would need to go above this is if you had some of the less common big-ticket items, like electric heat, electric AC, or welding equipment. Since you're in the HVAC business, I assume you know enough to plan for those items and size accordingly.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Rick Christopherson said:


> a typical garage workshop can operate on as small as a 30-amp subpanel. That would be sufficient to run your full-size dust collector, lighting, and whatever full-size power tool you happen to be using at the time.


Only if youre running a really tiny dust collector and/or saw. Something like the incredibly common Harbor Freight 2hp draws 20 amps. Add an average 1.5hp contractor saw on top of that, and youre already up to 35 amps. If you go with a smaller dust collector, or even just a shopvac, you might be able to barely skate by with the running amps, but youll end up tripping a breaker every 3 seconds when the amp load spikes for a second as you start a cut or turn one of the tools on, and this is all before you get to the 1-5 amps of lighting

This is also slightly nitpicking, but a 5hp motor pulls nearly 30 amps, and those things always kick on at the worst possible time. If your table saw and dust collector are already going when the compressor kicks on and youve only got a 50 amp main breaker, well, that breakers gonna trip. Could do what some people do and only turn on the compressor when you need it, but with a 60-80 gallon tank youll waste way more power pressurizing the tank every time you use it, instead of just keeping it on


----------



## Rick Christopherson (Jun 27, 2016)

epicfail48 said:


> Only if youre running a really tiny dust collector and/or saw. Something like the incredibly common Harbor Freight 2hp draws 20 amps. Add an average 1.5hp contractor saw on top of that, and youre already up to 35 amps. If you go with a smaller dust collector, or even just a shopvac, you might be able to barely skate by with the running amps, but youll end up tripping a breaker every 3 seconds when the amp load spikes for a second as you start a cut or turn one of the tools on, and this is all before you get to the 1-5 amps of lighting


You're referring to 120 volt loads, but sizing a 240 volt system. You cannot simply add up all the amperages like that.

There's a lot of different ways of doing it, but for sizing a panel, the easiest method is to mathematically convert all of your loads to 240 volts and assume you have reasonable load balancing. So your 2hp DC will draw 10 amps. Your 1.5 hp tablesaw would draw about 7 amps, but in reality, a tablesaw never draws full load amps (FLA), so it would be about 5 amps. Yes, a "True" 5 hp compressor will draw about 25 amps. However, the compressors you find at HD labeled as 5 hp are only going to draw less than 20 amps, closer to 15 amps.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Jeff Reed said:


> I'm starting my woodworking hobby and using my detached garage as my shop. Previous owner had the garage wired for 15amps of a breaker in my basement with the wire to the garage buried...which was fine because they only used it to hold cars and storage. All they needed were lights and garage door. I've put in a tool bench and wired up some extra lights and outlet on the bench.
> 
> I think I'll need 50 to 60 amp service to give me room to grow. I'm finishing up my first router cabinet. I have a 6" planer I picked up this winter, miter saw, table saw. I'll be using a shop vac for dust collection till I figure out how big I need to go for dust collection (shop vac may be fine). I will be adding a ceiling hung air cleaner/filter. I may make it myself or buy a cheap one. Eventually I'd like to add a small lathe...oh and I use a small air compressor for a nailer.
> 
> ...



This is an open ended question which can only be answered by the poster and his/her hired engineer/electrician.

The answer depends upon what kind of tools are in the shop now and which ones will be added/subtracted in the future. It also depends local electrical codes. 

The poster needs to hire a qualified electrician to help determine the proper circuits for equipment that will require electricity.

People on this forum can suggest what tools they believe are necessary in a shop.

George


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I would just go price my parts for wiring. At the time I did mine they had 100 amp box packages. I had an electrician friend who did a lot of moonlighting and suggested the deal o the box as he bought many. 

Box, breaker, wire and piping under ground..


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

woodnthings said:


> The title says: "How many amps for garage shop subpanel?"
> It's not a woodworking shop specifically. Other types work will be done there as well as woodworking. A large air compressor, a welder, a plasma cutter are all posibilities.
> There's also an air conditioner possible. Plan ahead for all the possibilities so you don't need to go back and rewire. In the big picture, a bigger sub panel is slightly more expensive, larger wire is relatively cheap, time and labor is not.


For those of us who do not know the requirements for a welder or plasma cutter or whatever, what would you recommend as a "reasonable" amperage for a typical home garage shop? Note: Your shop is probably not typical.

I would like to see two recommendations: With air conditioner, and without it.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

The original poster said nothing about welding or plasma cutter.

I remember originally I had the roll-air compressor and shop table on the same circuit. Everytime I'd run the belt sander and the compressor kicked in it would pop the breaker. 

My dust collector os on its own line. The heaters are on there own line. The compressor on its own line. The lights are separate with air cleaner...

Don't make the mistake I did. I bought solid instead od stranded for conduit. Don't be cheap like me...


----------



## PA WOODCHUCK (Feb 11, 2018)

I have a 40A 240v feeding my garage 65 ft away. Besides BS,TS, DC, jointer, 60gal compressor, etc. need to consider how many may be running at one time? I also have 23K BTU mini split that requires 20A breaker. I also have 180A mig welder and never had electrical load issues running the AC and any off other tools as needed.


----------



## chicago (Jul 5, 2012)

I think @Steve Neul gave some solid advice above.

I have an 80A panel installed in my new shop with breakers as follows:

1 30A/220V - powers my Hammer TS
2 20A/220V - power four(4) receptacles (one is dedicated to my JET vac)
1 20A/120V - powers the ceiling (lights, fan and garage opener)
1 20A/120V - dedicated to my air compressor (has a wall switch to control it as necessary)
1 20A/120V - dedicated to my planer
1 20A/120V - for remainder of wall receptacles

I work alone so my max draw would be when running my Hammer and the JET vac plus lights. In the summer my AC could be running as well (20A/220V). I have NEVER tripped a breaker, but if the air compressor were to kick on I might indeed trip a breaker. I designed my electrical requirement based on what I thought would be my MAX usage at any given moment. So far, so good.

Good luck.


----------



## rdy2go (Apr 19, 2009)

I am almost done wiring mine, converted 25'x15' garage expansion. I had an electrician install a 100A sub panel and the service run from the main panel. The rest I am doing myself, asking lots of questions on the DIY sister forum. To me, given the difference in cost and the expected life out of it, it does not make sense to go with anything less than 100A.


----------



## KellyCraig (Feb 12, 2021)

You can always not use the extra amps available, and it will cost you nothing to not use them at any time in the future. On the other hand, you can't use what you don't have.

I have a two hundred amp panel. I don't have two hundred amps on it, but I have a LOT of circuits. For example, a couple interior light circuits, two outlet circuits on each wall, seven 240 circuits, an exterior light circuit, a garage circuit, . . . .).

With a mind to that my shop is 1,800 square feet (30x60), I limp by with 60 amps. That means having a friend over requires me to pay attention. That is, I cannot have all the lights on, run the cabinet saw and big dust collector on the west end, while running the 17" bandsaw and the other big collector. Factor in heat and, the 3 hp compressor,. . . .

In short, plan for more than you need, or pay twice, and maybe three times as much later.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

There is really no point in going overboard. Unless the OP takes up welding he's not going to outgrow 50 amps.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Steve Neul said:


> There is really no point in going overboard. Unless the OP takes up welding he's not going to outgrow 50 amps.


I don't have a welder and if I only had 50 amps I'd either be tripping breakers or having to shut one down before starting another. It's a lot easier to put a big one in now and use a portion than it is to put a small one in and later want to expand.

David


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

difalkner said:


> I don't have a welder and if I only had 50 amps I'd either be tripping breakers or having to shut one down before starting another. It's a lot easier to put a big one in now and use a portion than it is to put a small one in and later want to expand.
> 
> David


I'm running my shop off 50 amps and I'm sure I have a heavier load then the OP would ever have. I sometimes have a 5 hp air compressor and a 24" planer with a 7.5 hp motor running while having lights and a 18000 BTU AC in my office and I never trip any breakers unless I run the welder.


----------



## Lroy (Jan 2, 2021)

Ahh, the ole “I’ll only be using one or two pieces at a given time.” I operated on that theory for ten years. Over the years kept adding this and that. Then, started having control board issues with dust collector, never mind the lights dimming when I cranked up the table saw. What the heck if I flip a breaker, it was just too easy to reset it. A thought came to mind one day, I’ll put in a 200 amp separate service to my shop (1400 sq ft). 
I ran 10/2 home runs to all my 240volt power tools. Ran all new wire elsewhere. Dear woodworking friend, some of the undersized wire that I removed was frightening. I can’t see how an electrical current could pass through in such blackened burnt condition. I was extremely lucky.
in short, my power tools run without hiccups. My power bill for the shop runs thirty dollars or less per month. My home power bill was dramatically lower. My shop is in use daily. But, best of all, I escaped a potential fire hazard. You’ve had great comments to your question from Woodworkers. I’m sure you’ll eventually rest on the right decision based on your usage. Go ahead and add another biscuit. It’ll help the glue up.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

No way I could run my cabineg shop on 50-60amps... I tried it on a 40amp. Didn't worl. Heater alone is on a 20 amp. Dust collector is on its own and the shop table. Anything else on the shop table blows the belt sander. 2 large sanders.....


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> I'm running my shop off 50 amps and I'm sure I have a heavier load then the OP would ever have. I sometimes have a 5 hp air compressor and a 24" planer with a 7.5 hp motor running while having lights and a 18000 BTU AC in my office and I never trip any breakers unless I run the welder.



I'm not sure how your running on 50 amps. I couldn't I my shop...As I cpsaid I did on 40 before I got tired of it...


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Rebelwork said:


> I'm not sure how your running on 50 amps. I couldn't I my shop...As I cpsaid I did on 40 before I got tired of it...


All I can say is it's working. At the time I ran the wiring I was nearly broke and was before I got industrial equipment so I settled on 8 gauge wire. The breaker box in the shop was 100' from the main box so it added up to quite a bit of money to run 100 amps. I had planned in the future to add on to the building and then upgrade the wiring with a second box but the 50 amp circuit continues to provide all the power I need. If I had employees where I had more equipment running at once I certainly would need more power but even though I may have industrial equipment now I'm still working more like a home shop. It's just me.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

The electric heater in mine alone is maxed on 10 guage wire and after a long day in winter tge breaker can be warm. It's maxed. The dust collector is on its own. The table saw, RAS, edge sander and combination sander are in there own but only running one at a time. I can run the RAS AND table saw at the same time but only running with cutting on one at a time. The DC on the ceiling has a couple extra plugs for the drill press ect. It's on its own. The extra lights and miter saw on its own. The chargers and work bench on its own...if I decide to plug in the slider. Usually at the work bench but it's not overwelmed...the planer is on its own...so much more...

I understand completely Steve. Luckily when I started selling cabinets at my shop had already put in the 95 amp service.

I think it was the Bosch belt sander that finally tipped me over. I just got tired of it blowing the breaker with the chargers.

I wish you were closer.... At this point i think i wold enjoy heloping someine set up there shop.....Even if I'm just an extra set of hands....


----------



## rdy2go (Apr 19, 2009)

So Jeff, what is it going to be? We are just dying to know your decission!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Yah, Jeff you even brought rdy2go out of the shop with 13 posts since 2009. Now that's impressive! We ALL want to know what you decided.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

i love it when electrical questions pop up in this forum, everyone becomes an expert...

that said for the last 23 years my shop has run fine with a 30 amp substandard panel
i say substandard panel, cuz it's a 30 amp 240v panel run on 10-2 over 200 feet from the panel
and yes i weld frequently and occasionally use a plasma cutter in there, i built my avatar in there
i'd never purposely build any shop on a 30 amp panel, 60a will do everything you need
100a will allow you to walk in and turn all your tools on, all day


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

Jeff Reed said:


> I'm starting my woodworking hobby and using my detached garage as my shop. Previous owner had the garage wired for 15amps of a breaker in my basement with the wire to the garage buried...which was fine because they only used it to hold cars and storage. All they needed were lights and garage door. I've put in a tool bench and wired up some extra lights and outlet on the bench.
> 
> I think I'll need 50 to 60 amp service to give me room to grow. I'm finishing up my first router cabinet. I have a 6" planer I picked up this winter, miter saw, table saw. I'll be using a shop vac for dust collection till I figure out how big I need to go for dust collection (shop vac may be fine). I will be adding a ceiling hung air cleaner/filter. I may make it myself or buy a cheap one. Eventually I'd like to add a small lathe...oh and I use a small air compressor for a nailer.
> 
> ...


I have a 75 amp sub panel in my stand alone shop. It is a one man shop so only one machine at a time is running along with the dust collector. I also have a 2 ton mini-split heat pump. Never had a problem.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Rebelwork said:


> The electric heater in mine alone is maxed on 10 guage wire and after a long day in winter tge breaker can be warm. It's maxed. The dust collector is on its own. The table saw, RAS, edge sander and combination sander are in there own but only running one at a time. I can run the RAS AND table saw at the same time but only running with cutting on one at a time. The DC on the ceiling has a couple extra plugs for the drill press ect. It's on its own. The extra lights and miter saw on its own. The chargers and work bench on its own...if I decide to plug in the slider. Usually at the work bench but it's not overwelmed...the planer is on its own...so much more...
> 
> I understand completely Steve. Luckily when I started selling cabinets at my shop had already put in the 95 amp service.
> 
> ...


That is one difference, I'm not running any kind of electric heat. Electric rates are so high where I live I use as little as I can. I heat my house and shop with a wood stoves. The stove in the shop has a furnace blower on it though.


----------



## Armus (Apr 10, 2021)

I wired my shed with 10/3 and balanced my circuits based on what I expected to use together. The AC/heater I put with a 20A circuit for the 120v table saw/planer. That pretty much filled that side. The other leg holds the dust collector/shop vacs and smaller tools. It's a little tight but I don't trip breakers. If you balance the load, a 10/3 carries 60A at 120v or 7200 watts max (5760 at 80 percent) and should be enough.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> That is one difference, I'm not running any kind of electric heat. Electric rates are so high where I live I use as little as I can. I heat my house and shop with a wood stoves. The stove in the shop has a furnace blower on it though.


My shop has heat from the house, but I like it toasty since I've retired plus sometimes


----------

